# Freebox + upnp + airport Extreme + NAS = Ca veut pas.



## jun.in.mess (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis il y a peu un NAS WD My Book World Edition, qui est un véritable petit bijoux. Après l'avoir configuré comme serveur de partage de fichier et comme disque pour les time machine des deux mac book pro de mon parc, je souhaite aujourd'hui m'en servir, comme serveur UPnP pour afficher les média qu'il contient sur ma télé.

Au niveau du montage ma freebox a son mode routeur désactivé, et est branché en ethernet sur une borne airport extreme. Le NAS est lui aussi branché en ethernet sur la borne airport, son ip est fournis via DHCP, mais reste une ip reservée pour ce disque. Le serveur UPnP du nas est bien activé. Le boitier Freebox HD est lui connecté à la freebox via WIFI (celui du boitier freebox).

Problème : la freebox est "aveugle" et ne détecter pas le disque. En fouillant un peu, cela viendrait du fait que le boitier HD n'est pas sur mon réseau locale (192.168.1.XXX), mais j'ai pu trouver qu'il était possible de contourner cela :

http://blog.nonobzh.fr/post/2009/05/17/Freebox-UPnp-Av-et-routeur-Linksys
https://nbox.org/ze/2009/05/15/freebox-upnp-sans-mode-routeur-mode-bridge

Mais cela dépasse mes connaissances en réseau,  je ne comprend pas comment configurer cela avec l'utilitaire airport. 

Pourriez vous m'aider à configurer cela ? 
Merci par avance.


----------



## scortek (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans la même configuration que vous (freebox en mode modem), et j'aimerais utiliser mon NAS Synology derrière mon routeur Netgear.
Avez-vous trouver une solution ?

J'ai trouvé également ce lien : http://josdblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/freebox-upnp-av-et-routeur-d-link.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

Encore un autre lien, du forum de mon NAS : http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/index.php/topic/8286-upnp-freebox-synology-ds-207/page__st__100?

A méditer


----------



## NumberSix (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

je suis dans la même situation (FBX v5 + Airport Extreme + Syno DS110j).

En toute logique, si on fait une redirection de port sous l'Airport (Mappage) des ports 1900, 50001 et 50002 (priv/pub) vers l'IP privé du Syno, ça devrait fonctionner.

J'avais activé le Firewall sur le Syno. J'ai donc créé une règle pour que le la seule IP autorisée sur les ports ci-dessus soit celle de la freebox (212.27.38.253).

Donc en gros, la freebox peut taper sur les ports d'écoute du DMA/UPnP et je n'ai aucune règle qui empêche ce serveur de streaming de causer avec la freebox.

Peut-être un souci de route retour...


----------



## iSchamber (27 Juillet 2010)

Même problème, et j'ai vraiment pas envie d'activer le routeur de ma freebox !! Faut trouver une solution, si solution il y a ...


----------



## kman (8 Août 2010)

Même problème, mais avec une TimeCapsule au lieu de l'airport extrème...


----------



## Kamidh (12 Décembre 2010)

Sur les forums NAS il faut absolument avoir le NAS sur la Freebox sinon aucun moyen...


----------



## iSchamber (12 Décembre 2010)

Kamidh a dit:


> Sur les forums NAS il faut absolument avoir le NAS sur la Freebox sinon aucun moyen...



J'ai mon NAS branché sur mon AirPort Extreme, j'y ai accès depuis ma télé. Par contre, j'utilise la freebox comme routeur, seule solution ...


----------



## pabar (23 Décembre 2010)

Moi j'ai mon NAS WD connecté derrière la Freebox et il apparait de façon aléatoire.... 
Je penses qu'il faudrait ouvrir des ports mais je ne sais pas lesquels


----------



## drs (23 Décembre 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris la chose, l'astuce consisterait à faire une redirection de port: tout ce qui arrive sur le WAN sur le port upnp doit etre redirigé vers ton NAS.

Pour cela, il faut aller dans l'utilitaire Airport>Avancé>Mappage de port. Dans les ports publics, a priori c'est 1900 et 5000 (à voir aussi 61152 et 49152) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers) et je pense idem pour les ports privés. Dans l'adresse IP privée, il faut mettre l'adresse du NAS.

Par contre, sachez qu'en faisant ca, votre upnp est visible depuis l'extérieur par n'importe qui...peut être pas génial!


----------



## FunJP (8 Octobre 2012)

Concerné par le même souci, je me permets de faire un petit up! 

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi?!
Quels paramètres faut-il entrer?!

Merci d'avance!


----------

